# Arabian pedigrees (Again. :P )



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

HI. Back again with more pedigrees to look at. I am looking at a couple of mares as possible broodies to add to my one. I recently got a gelding from auction that I really like and one of the mares is his full sister. There is a distinct shortage of Arabians in North Dakota and the only breeders I am finding are all older people that have been here forever and are actually mostly retired or completely retired. Good news for me though. I can find nice old lines that haven't been diluted by "fad" breeding. 

The other mare is on the old side and is a big maybe. Pending a visit as there aren't any photos, and a health/breeding soundness eval. I would likely only be looking at one foal from her and being a retirement home which I don't mind since she is broke to ride. She has been a career broodie, so she has that on her side, but again, BIG maybe. 


Danzer Al Nar Arabian

Lv Domistormeeka Arabian


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would look at the offspring. Is it what you want to breed? What lines does she cross best with. Are those lines available to you. Then, of course, breeding soundness. 
Since they're half sisters, I'd pick the one that produces what I like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay that officially seals it. I hate the mobile site. It just erased an entire page that I wrote.  

I guess I will paraphrase. 
I will first and foremost judge a horse on the obvious information. What it looks like, acts like, moves like, how healthy it is, and what it has produced. If any of those things is off, then it doesn't matter what is on the papers. 

So please be assured that I use pedigrees as a hopeful guideline rather than an absolute compass when evaluating a horse. As we well know, a horse may or may not end up being anything like what it's pedigree "says" it should. 

I really enjoy history and pedigree research often brings about neat stories and facts. I will try to get photos of the mares though I am not sure exactly when I will get out that way. It is two hours from me at least. 

It is always possible that I don't care for either of the mares for one reason or another and choose not to take either. I am looking to breed endurance horses first and foremost, but I intend to stay true to the way things used to be in that Arabs used to be considered an all around horse before we started breeding specialized types. Substance and a good attitude is very important to me. 

But since this is all of the info I really have on the mares right now, I'd like to learn a little about it since there are some names that I am not familiar with, and others that I am.


----------



## MyBayQHFilly (May 13, 2014)

Based on paper only, I like Danzer Al Nar. Looking forward to pics and your decision.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is exactly why I suggested to look at the offspring 
As many as you can see. That's what I was lucky to do with my first mare, she had several offspring there, and outproduced herself consistently, taller, more bone, prettier, which came not from the stallion. She also was a super mom, had milk for three and raised very healthy babies. A dream for a first time breeder!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've always liked the *Muscat and the *Aladdinn horses, very nice dispositions, very athletic, and also really pretty. Of course, disposition and conformation (especially legs) are first and foremost. So, with that in mind, I like LV Domistormeeka.

My mare in my avatar came from a breeder in Dickinson, ND, but that was back in 1986. Prairie Rose Training Center is located in Bismarck, they have several gorgeous Arabians, and sounds like they also breed. A friend of mine occassionally goes there to give dressage clinics. Their horses are really nice.

About | Prairie Rose Training Center Dressage


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay! Finally drove the almost two hours to see the mares. I really liked them both, however I am not in a position to take on the huge risk with Domistormeeka. With her age and all, it would be a lot of money down the drain if things went sideways. Lovely mare and her people are happy to keep her. 

I did decide that I liked Danzer very much. She is quieter and built even better than her brother. She does have major scars on her back legs from getting tangled in wire as a youngster, but is sound besides a lack of extension on the worse leg. They say she is the fastest horse in the field and she is quite the lovebug. 

I am very excited. I will be picking her up in the next week or two. She will have a breeding exam and then be off to the stallion before the season is out for a late summer baby next year if all goes as planned.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! I like her a lot!
I love the Muscat/Aladdinn lines too, and she is no exception.

Also, a complete rabbit trail - various Arab people have muttered to me that they are sure Fabio has some/a lot of Muscat and Aladdinn and looking at Danzer, DANG. Add some white on her legs and face, and she is Fabio's less-fat twin.
Wow. I love it! They literally have the same face/eyes [at least based on that picture], and those withers! I am familiar with those too! AH! I love her. <3


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

And I love seeing Nabiel in there too! Beautiful mare...congratulations!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure both mares were lovely. I would have been inclined to LV Dormistormeeka, because of the Muscat and Brusally lines. I'd have been tempted to try a recip mare to get a foal or 2 from her. That's only because I've owned some Brusally and Muscat bred horses in the past and LOVED them.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous, congratulations!!! I like her.

Who is the stallion she is being bred to?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I am glad I'm not the only one that likes her. Did you see the butt on her??? 

Dreamcatcher, if I were richer I would love to do ET, but I'm just starting out in breeding and am also fueling my endurance career. It's actually kind of a wonder that get all of my bills paid with as much horse stuff going on as I have. LOL

Domistormeeka "Meeka" was such a sweetheart and I have a soft spot for the old ladies as it is, but when it came to talking price I could tell that the lady was having a hard time with it. I took it as a sign. They no longer breed, but have several of their horses as permanent residents.

I hope I get a chance at such bloodlines again and don't end up kicking myself later!


Remali, I have the once in a lifetime chance to breed to an up and coming French stallion before he is exported later this year. French is not my favorite, but that is what is dominating the international rides and I have a couple of nice mares that will cross well with him with hopes of exceptional endurance or flat track foals.

That being said, NEXT year I get to breed to stallions that I find more appealing. Polish, some Russian, and domestic lines. I am looking already for next year. Can't wait. 

This is Kruisin. He just turned three and I don't have the best photos of him,but he is a lover. Very smart boy. He is bred by Lapco Arabians in Kentucky and is standing to a small number of mares before his exportation.

Kruisin Arabian


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

grayshell38 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am glad I'm not the only one that likes her. Did you see the butt on her???
> 
> Dreamcatcher, if I were richer I would love to do ET, but I'm just starting out in breeding and am also fueling my endurance career. It's actually kind of a wonder that get all of my bills paid with as much horse stuff going on as I have. LOL
> 
> ...


Kruisin is related to my mare Exquisitely Moniet through his dams grandsire,
Moniet AL Nafis, who is the sire of my mare's sire, Kardinal Syn. Very smart, good minds, and built for racing and endurance. And beautiful heads!

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/kardinal+syn

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/index.php?query_type=horse&h=EXQUIZITELY+MONIET&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhhh, how exciting! A French-bred Arabian! I agree, not quite my favorite, either, however there are some very, very nice French-bred Arabians out there.

Oh, yes, I did notice her lovely butt, I love it (I am not a fan of some of the table toplines of some Arabians, I love the big muscular butts). I like Kruisin (and I like that line to Kontiki he has)! While there are some American-bred Arabians of today that I do like (especially Varian and Al-Marah and the CMK-bred), I really prefer the European Arabians much more (Australia comes to mind, and England, of of course Poland, but I am really unhappy the Poles have chosen to add American sires to their lines now.....anyway....). You are going to have so much fun with your new mare!

I have horse-itis again so badly, I sure miss having a horse. I keep telling myself, maybe some day again. Right now I just cannot swing board, even though board around here is quite reasonable, but I am now on social security, and that sure does force a person to be super-frugal. Maybe I can hide a mini horse in my apartment? 

I'm looking forward to more photos and more news about your new girl, she is lovely.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Kruisin is related to my mare Exquisitely Moniet through his dams grandsire,
> Moniet AL Nafis, who is the sire of my mare's sire, Kardinal Syn. Very smart, good minds, and built for racing and endurance. And beautiful heads!
> 
> Kardinal Syn Arabian
> ...



Nice pedigree on your girl, HombresArablegacy! I bet she is very pretty. Many great athletic horses in her lines, and very cool she has a line to *Napolean, I remember him, I was a huge fan of his sire, *Kilimanscharo, now there was a drop-dead gorgeous stallion (*Kili...), I believe he was owned by a lady in Germany. And, Amaal, he was another one of my very favorite horses.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Remali said:


> Nice pedigree on your girl, HombresArablegacy! I bet she is very pretty. Many great athletic horses in her lines, and very cool she has a line to *Napolean, I remember him, I was a huge fan of his sire, *Kilimanscharo, now there was a drop-dead gorgeous stallion (*Kili...), I believe he was owned by a lady in Germany. And, Amaal, he was another one of my very favorite horses.


Thanks, Remali! She is beautiful, has a gorgeous head and neck, plus a bit of attitude ( I blame her Egyptian side lol ) I owned Napoleon's daughter, Napoleanna, who gave me my first Champion halter mare Brezanna,via Hombre. Brezanna in turn gave me Bold Sorceress, and Napoleanna also had a grey 91 filly by an Espartero son, who went on to play polo!!

Napoleanna was straight Russian, and I bought her at an auction when Town and Country Arabians were selling off a lot of mares. Think I paid all of $300 dollars for her! She was a lovely mare too. 

You can see pics of my girls under my barn. For some reason right now I can't pull up pictures to post from there on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, she is lovely!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have much time, but just thought I would let you guys know that I am picking Danzer up on saturday! She will have her breeding soundness exam that day as well and be dropped off at the stallion to await her results. More pics then!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pics, as promised. Don't mind my hobo attire. It's been in the 90's the last week, but today it decided to be in the low 70's. Found the sweatshirt in my trunk. lol

Danzer and Pearl, my broodmares. So happy with them.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous! ! You are going to have an incredible baby out of her. I'm Soooooo jealous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, they are both beautiful!!


----------

